# TiVo HD with Lifetime Service and wireless adapter



## scotty321 (Dec 11, 2000)

Hi gang,

I'm selling my TiVo HD with Lifetime Service and wireless adapter. The TiVo currently needs repair.

Auction here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150489304881

Good luck to the highest bidder! 

Scott


----------

